

Can a 3D printer make guns? - sonabinu
http://money.cnn.com/video/news/2012/12/20/n-3d-printers-make-guns.cnnmoney/index.html?iid=HP_River

======
st3fan
That's right. 3D Printers and Video Games kill people. Not your fucked up
society. So happy we can simply ban shit to make things better!

